
A Treatise on Font Rasterisation (2010) - threeme3
https://freddie.witherden.org/pages/font-rasterisation/
======
dang
Discussed at the time (ish):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2574275](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2574275)

